# Spitting in a dogs mouth



## Kittilicious

A year ago I made the decision to find my Pomeranian a new home. Found a WONDERFUL older couple and they send me updates every couple months. I just got some new pics of Chico today and texted her back saying thank you for the continuing updates being next week marks 1 year since he's been with them. She replies "You're welcome and I'm glad you never spit in his mouth because he's mine now!" 
When she came to look at him/take him home she asked me if I had ever spit in his mouth. I was like "what?!?!". Obviously I hadn't, but she said when she got him home she did spit in his mouth. She said that if you spit in a dog's mouth, they are yours forever. 

Has anyone else ever heard of such a strange thing? 

And no, I haven't spit in any dogs mouth to this day... :rofl:


----------



## Jax08

welllll....that's interesting. I think I'll pass! :rofl:


----------



## PaddyD

They're out there and they are reproducing !!!!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

Uhh, eww?


----------



## BR870

The other morning first thing as I was saying "Morning" to Abbie, as I yawned she decided to lick the inside of my mouth... :tongue:

Does that count?


----------



## Stella's Mom

Kittilicious said:


> A year ago I made the decision to find my Pomeranian a new home. Found a WONDERFUL older couple and they send me updates every couple months. I just got some new pics of Chico today and texted her back saying thank you for the continuing updates being next week marks 1 year since he's been with them. She replies "You're welcome and I'm glad you never spit in his mouth because he's mine now!"
> When she came to look at him/take him home she asked me if I had ever spit in his mouth. I was like "what?!?!". Obviously I hadn't, but she said when she got him home she did spit in his mouth. She said that if you spit in a dog's mouth, they are yours forever.
> 
> Has anyone else ever heard of such a strange thing?
> 
> And no, I haven't spit in any dogs mouth to this day... :rofl:


LoL...ummmmm No.


----------



## jdh520

BR870 said:


> The other morning first thing as I was saying "Morning" to Abbie, as I yawned she decided to lick the inside of my mouth... :tongue:
> 
> Does that count?


Mine will try and do this all the time! I've heard though that wolves will lick the teeth of another to let the other know he is the alpha. I wonder if thats why they try to lick the inside of our mouths.


----------



## Caledon

There's a lot of sayings that I've never heard of.

When I read the title I thought it was how some trainers spit bits of hotdogs out of their mouth to their dog to get them to pay attention to their face.


----------



## Syaoransbear




----------



## PaddyD

Well, I guess if the dog licks your open mouth you have effectively spit in his mouth.
I guess that seals the deal.

Wondering what was licked just before that.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

PaddyD said:


> Well, I guess if the dog licks your open mouth you have effectively spit in his mouth.
> I guess that seals the deal.
> 
> Wondering what was licked just before that.


 That's ALWAYS a question we ask before a kiss. Scarlett, being an honest GSD will always tell us "nothing"...in her most innocent dog voice. :wub:


----------



## PaddyD

Scarlettsmom said:


> That's ALWAYS a question we ask before a kiss. Scarlett, being an honest GSD will always tell us "nothing"...in her most innocent dog voice. :wub:


Now I know where the expression "That lying bitch" came from.
:crazy:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

That's really odd....I wonder where that thought process comes from? 

I personally don't spit in...well anything's mouth really lol! I have however gotten a few sneak attack french kisses from Sasha. I told her I don't appreciate it; she doesn't believe me.


----------



## martemchik

I thought you had to pee on stuff to make it yours. And you have to do it repeatedly to make sure no one else has peed on it to make it theirs. Its a really long and drawn out process because any one can come up to something of yours, say a car, and pee on it to make it theirs...I don't believe spitting makes it permanent.


----------



## Kittilicious

I'm sure glad I'm not the only one who thought she was off her rocker!


----------



## Castlemaid

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> That's really odd....I wonder where that thought process comes from?


That's what I was wondering. The closest I can come to try and connect this with something, is that adult dogs regurgitate food for their pups to feed them. 

So the thought process might be that if you pretend to regurgitate food for your dog by spitting in its mouth, he’ll come to look at you as a parent and authority figure


----------



## KZoppa

well... thats just..... 



special....


I get the sneak attack kisses, does that count? Or do you have to hock one and attack them yourself because i'm just not interested thanks. 

Some people are seriously weird. thats one i've never heard before. I think i'm gonna go email my course instructor and ask if he's heard about it. Very odd....


----------



## BR870

martemchik said:


> I thought you had to pee on stuff to make it yours. And you have to do it repeatedly to make sure no one else has peed on it to make it theirs. Its a really long and drawn out process because any one can come up to something of yours, say a car, and pee on it to make it theirs...I don't believe spitting makes it permanent.


No no no... Spitting works too, but peeing takes precedence. Order of precedence is licking<spitting<peeing Say you want a cupcake. You lick it to claim it as yours. If I spit on it, that overrules your lick, and it becomes mine. But if you pee on it... Its yours. :laugh:


----------



## Kittilicious

She did say that her husband is native american, so maybe it's one an native american legend?


----------



## KZoppa

Kittilicious said:


> She did say that her husband is native american, so maybe it's one an native american legend?


 
that is VERY likely. I'm not up on my native american legends but that actually wouldnt be unusual if you think about it.


----------



## Dainerra

I think it depends on your area. Growing up in WV I heard this one a lot. I don't know the story behind it though.
And, no, I've never spit in my dog's mouth. I do know a guy who did that to all of his coonhounds when he brought home a new pup to add to the pack. He passed on a few years ago or I'd ask him.


----------



## Kittilicious

You are the FIRST person that I have "met" that has heard of this before! I even tried Googling it when she told me and came up with nothing.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

PaddyD said:


> They're out there and they are reproducing !!!!


 :spittingcoffee: Scary thought!


----------



## Dainerra

I've also heard of tying a lock of your hair around their neck (or collar) when they are pups to bond them closer to you.


----------



## Iggyhop

I'm not gonna lie, I actually said "WTF" when I read this topic.


----------



## PaddyD

BR870 said:


> No no no... Spitting works too, but peeing takes precedence. Order of precedence is licking<spitting<peeing Say you want a cupcake. You lick it to claim it as yours. If I spit on it, that overrules your lick, and it becomes mine. But if you pee on it... Its yours. :laugh:


If you pee on my house, it's still mine.
And you better be able to run faster than my GSD.
:crazy:


----------



## doggiedad

oh boy!!!!



PaddyD said:


> They're out there and they are reproducing !!!!


----------



## doggiedad

it only counts if you liked it. :crazy:



BR870 said:


> The other morning first thing as I was saying "Morning" to Abbie, as I yawned she decided to lick the inside of my mouth... :tongue:
> 
> Does that count?


----------



## doggiedad

i've never heard of spitting in a dogs mouth
so it can remember you.

what's the thing about spitting a treat at your dog???


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

This whole spitting in a dogs mouth concept is so bazar that I google it, and look at the answer I found from a person who answered this same question in Yahoo Answers-

"Goodness, I never tried that, however when I was breeding my Miniature Schnauzers, I blew very carefully into their nostrils every time I picked them up in order to set my scent on them. I followed up on every puppy I ever bred and everyone of them remembered me, so I know that works.
Spitting sounds kind of gross."
Source(s):
Breeder, retired

People are very, very interesting.


----------



## NancyJ

I can honestly say I have never spit in my dogs mouth.
Never sniffed their butt either which would uh be a natural dog thing......


----------



## Chicagocanine

Sounds weird to me! I would ask her where she heard that if you can.

I've heard of trainers spitting treats but that's the closest thing I can think of that I've heard.


----------



## catz

I heard that saying lol.. I know of a few Irish Travellers who spit in a new lurchers mouth or spit on the feed of a new pony. I must ask why! 

I honestly dont think Rio would appreciate me spitting anywhere near her


----------



## Powell

No, but I got french kissed by a GSD in Tractor Supply. I was petting her ( she's about a year old) and talking to the young family. She was just a talking to me and she jumped up and french kissed me, and I started laughing. They were shocked, and asked me if she did what they thought she did. I said yes. They said that it didn't really bother me. I said no, I have a Siberian Husky ..........................................


----------



## Freestep

I once worked with a lady who owned a wolf hybrid which was a very dominant, alpha type. She would spit in his food before giving it to him, the idea being that SHE was the provider, it was HER food, but she was allowing him to share some of it. I don't know if that would really be necessary, but whatever.


----------



## PaddyD

Freestep said:


> I once worked with a lady who owned a wolf hybrid which was a very dominant, alpha type. She would spit in his food before giving it to him, the idea being that SHE was the provider, it was HER food, but she was allowing him to share some of it. I don't know if that would really be necessary, but whatever.


I wonder if she marked her doorstep.


----------



## Powell

She should have eaten some then given it to the WolfDog! 

Powell


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

The next method of asserting control that I am going to mention might seem a bit disgusting to you but it works; I learned this from a horse trainer. Every now and then, just grab your dog’s muzzle, open his mouth, and spit in his mouth! This works especially well on dogs that are being obstinate. I was told that it has the same effect as if Mama canine regurgitated food into a puppy’s mouth - and all dogs remember the respect that they had for Mama. I regularly spit in each dogs’ mouth when I have them on my force- fetch table; it has the effect of calming them down and reaffirms control.

Taken from - New Pup? - written by Butch Goodwin of Northern Flight


----------



## Zuiun

jdh520 said:


> Mine will try and do this all the time! I've heard though that wolves will lick the teeth of another to let the other know he is the alpha. I wonder if thats why they try to lick the inside of our mouths.


It could be totally wrong, but I read somewhere that the licking the mouth instinct comes from the animals licking the mouth of the returning member of the pack to see if he/she found food.


----------



## kahuna311

*Why Spitting in a puppies mouth makes sense.*



jocoyn said:


> I can honestly say I have never spit in my dogs mouth.
> Never sniffed their butt either which would uh be a natural dog thing......


There is actually a very rational reason for using this technique and it is not really for disciple, but rather for bond building and codifying the your relationship in the puppies mind. 

When a puppy licks you in the face, that is left over behavior from wolves. Wolf puppies will lick inside their mothers mouth, causing them to regurgitate. The pups then eat the vomit. Yes, when your pup is licking you he/she really wants you to puke so they can eat it. This is one of the primary ways that wolf puppies get fed along with mothers milk as they are not always able to travel to the kill. I saw a nature video once that documented the behavior. It is thought by many trainers that if you spit in the mouth of a puppy is solidifies that bond as the "parent" of that puppy ...... I have done it with my dogs and they get the idea right away what your role is .....


----------



## marksteven

Iggyhop said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I actually said "WTF" when I read this topic.


Me Too!


----------



## Muneraven

The most dominant of my dogs, Peanut, will sometimes come up and, if I put my face near her's, she will carefully lick the side of my mouth...just the corner. She is also the one who averts her gaze from mine when I am eating. She guards me when I go to the bathroom, too, standing sentry outside the door. And I am the only being in the house she doesn't try to herd: She has the daily routine down pat and tries to keep everyone on schedule, lol. It has always been important for her to know that I am The Big Dog in Charge and she is my little enforcer.  She's a gentle enforcer, though. Everyone loves her.


----------



## gotahaveaGSD

Hmmmmm...... " Maya, come"


----------



## APBTLove

I actually choked reading the title.

No. I am not about to start spitting in my dogs' mouth.

Special people.. lol


----------



## msvette2u

I've heard of them spitting in the food dish!
And things like peeing over a dog's pee (YES in the yard) to "teach them" who is boss! :rofl:


----------



## KatsMuse

Could it be a cultural thing? 
I've personally never heard of it. but, it sounds as if she was serious so, I'm thinking cultural....

(Kind of like some cultures that believe if you photograph them, it'll capture their soul..?)

I'm not into it either. 

_I'd just come right out and ask her though, if she calls again._

 Kat


----------



## arycrest

:blush: I cannot tell a lie, while I've never peed in the yard or licked/spit in a dog's mouth, I do spit in their dinner bowls if I'm having behavioral issues with them ... once they understand what I say goes I stop doing it though I may continue other practices such as NILIF.


----------



## doggiedad

what does spitting in your dog's bowl do? lol.



arycrest said:


> :blush: I cannot tell a lie, while I've never peed in the yard or licked/spit in a dog's mouth, I do spit in their dinner bowls if I'm having behavioral issues with them ... once they understand what I say goes I stop doing it though I may continue other practices such as NILIF.


----------



## arycrest

doggiedad said:


> what does spitting in your dog's bowl do? lol.


lol ... I'll never tell 

I've read that pack leaders always eat first so I figure if that's true than my scent will be on the problem dog's food (unless I give him left overs from my plate, then I don't have to spit) and he'll "think" I ate first. 

:shrug:If it's not true, hey, they don't care ... a little spit never hurt anyone!!!


----------



## Tankin

I think it might be a cultural thing. My dad (Filipino) used to do that with our rat terrier before he passed. He and that dog were inseparable, everywhere my dad went, he was at his side, and followed my dad's commands without fail.

It was almost as if the dog was waiting for it, sometimes I would see him sit down at my dad's side, look up and open his mouth. I asked my dad about it awhile ago since I was trying to decide whether to do it with Tank or not, and he said it was a way for them to bond, and a common thing in the Philippines. (I tried it once but Tank didn't leave his mouth open long enough and I ended up spitting on him )


----------

